# young pigeon



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i have a young pigeon possible dog bite and some young kids were playing with it. i have had this pij since tuesday and he seems to be doing fine. 
i have been giving this pij amox just in case, he does have a pucture mark on his back but it is pretty much healed now. his beak is a little scissored and it has a bump on it. does anyone know what causes that? not sure how his beak got like that (kids,dog,rough landing). i have two scissored beak pigeons but that was from canker. this little guy did not have canker.
should i be worried about that bump on his beak and should i keep him on amox? he's been on it since wed.
he seems to be doing fine but i don't want to get too comfortable. i've had pigeons with problem act fine one day and dead the next.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are a couple of the pictures you sent Kim.

The close up looks like the beak is somewhat deformed, other than the slight scissor beak. It kind of looks chewed up.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cute little guy. I wonder what caused his beak deformity. Probably injury, I guess.
Keep him on the amoxicillin for another few days, just to be sure.
Is he eating and drinking?

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

he is eating seed and drinking. i have the amox caps i put in the water and i will keep giving it to him for a couple more days.
not sure what happen. the little girl that found him had him for a couple days and they were feeding him rice, crackers and bird seed. then their dog apparently got to him. my cousin called me on tuesday and asked me to come over and get it so i did. i guess the kids were playing with it at the time so it did not take me long to get over there after hearing that.
when i talked to my other cousin yesterday and we were talking about the pij and i told her i wasn't giving the pij back. she said, good idea because whe noticed them poking the pij with a broom handle. 
the little girl did ask me when i was over there if she could get him back when he was better and i told her, no. i have a way with kids. 
who knows what this little guy was dealing with. not sure what that bump is or if it's and infection or what. he does have a dish but he is able to pick seed up off the botton of the cage. i've also notice him preening so i guess his beak isn't causing to many problems for him at the moment.
sorry for the long read. i had to vent a little about where this little guy came from.
thank you,
kim


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never seen the kind of injury/illness in the pictures that Cindy posted for you Kim, referring to the holes. Perhaps the kids did more than poke him with a broom, or perhaps it was the dog, it's just hard to know. Sometimes a bird w/canker will have its' beak affected so that the upper and lower do not close together the way they normally do, but you have said that there are no signs of canker.

Of course, we don't always see canker, it can be attacking areas that we are unable to view. It can set up shop in the sinus area. How is the color in the upper area of the roof of the mouth? Are the birds poops otherwise normal? Perhaps after treating w/Amoxicillin for the dog problem you might think about canker meds after he's been on normal diet for a few days.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI KIM, I hope you have this bird seprate from any others that you may have.The reason I say this while I realy can't get a real good look at the bump.I thought that he may have a lump on the inside of the beak this worrys me as it could be the start of wet pox.Wet Pox is often confused with canker.Wet Pox is a viral disease and no antibiotic will cure it it must run its course. If we are dealing with wet pox the bird could lose part of his beak. Again I must caution you keep this bird away from any others that you have,as he can spread this in the drinking water. I hope that I am wrong,but you must be careful. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you suspect pox, you can go to your local health food store and purchase a small bottle of a homeopathic called THUJA OCCIDENTALIS. It is very effective on the ill effects of blemishes, warts, innolculations, polips, tumors, etc.

It has been used successfully on pigeons when treating pox. It will clear it out of the organs and elsewhere internally, after two weeks and help kick the immune system in gear. 2 small tablets would be the dose for a small pigeon twice a day to start, then once a day until it is cleared up.

You can use THUJA oil or tea tree oil topically on any lesions on the outside & that will clear them up in three days, but not internally or near the beak or eyes.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

KIPPY said:


> we were talking about the pij and i told her i wasn't giving the pij back. she said, good idea because whe noticed them poking the pij with a broom handle.
> the little girl did ask me when i was over there if she could get him back when he was better and *i told her, no. i have a way with kids*.
> who knows what this little guy was dealing with.
> kim


LOL  Good going, Kim!

Imagine the poor little guy, not feeling well to begin with, having to put up with being a plaything for the children. I'm sure they meant no harm, but you know how kids can be.

Anyway, he must think he's died and gone to heaven being in your care....good luck with him.....hope he'll be okay.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's hard to tell from the pictures if that bump is pox, canker, or something else. Good advice has been given and do be especially diligent in keeping good hygiene in case it is pox or canker.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The beak does look like it has been in a "war." I hope it's not pox. I'm glad you were able to rescue and use "no." Thank you...

Please keep us updated...


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

the inside of his mouth looks fine, at least from what i can see. i try not to mess with it since it's already messed up. when i first got him i noticed his beak was kinda loose. he looks to be doing fine and he is in his own cage away from the others. if it's pox how long is the course of pox?

I just got off the phone with my little cousin (6 years old) trying to get info about the dog. my cousins friend said the dog did get the bird on the back and she said the dog did bend the beak back. how? not sure. the dog happen to be a full grown pitbull. this is one lucky bird to get out of that one. he's lucky he still has a beak and his little pigeon life.

i'm still gonna keep him seperate from the other birds of course. hopefully it doesn't get any worse and hopefully it's not pox. it seems to be pointing towards the dog attack even though i find it amazing that the birds not worse off. i will keep you updated if there are any changes.

thank you,
kim


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Update- pij is doing well and his beak is normal. He worked it out on his own.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW, what a difference! You'd never think that was the same pidge  It goes to show you what wonders a bunch of T.L.C. will do


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Before I read Pete's reply, I was going to say the exact same thing! Are you sure that's the same pigeon?! What a recovery.  Awesome job.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Kim, wonderful job, he looks great!

Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I actually really didn't do much, his beak worked it out on it's own. I was amazed on how his beak looks great now. I have 2 scissored beaked pigeons from canker so I expected the worst. I just figured I would give you an update and it's fun posting pictures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update. I'm so glad the bird is doing so well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Great job!*

It is AMAZING what A good diet, and TENDER LOVING CARE did for this pigeon.It doesn't even look like the same pigeon. Great job and I am happy for the both of you Kim.


----------

